
Show HN: Simple user authentication for web apps - knutmartin
https://restdb.io/blog/#!posts/57cece1a2d5dbc27000000d3
======
brudgers
Because this is a blog post rather than something that people can play with or
try out, it does not really meet the spirit of 'Show HN'.

Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
knutmartin
There is a link in the blogpost, where you can play around:
[https://myapp-7175.restdb.io/public/index](https://myapp-7175.restdb.io/public/index)

You can also get the code from Github here and set it up yourself:
[https://github.com/RestDB/clientexamples/tree/master/Auth0%2...](https://github.com/RestDB/clientexamples/tree/master/Auth0%20integration)

~~~
brudgers
Maybe the post would do better as a regular submission.

